
Savaged by Systemd: An Erotic Unix Encounter - dgellow
https://www.amazon.com/Savaged-Systemd-Erotic-Unix-Encounter-ebook/dp/B075DYXZW1
======
mwest
If you've run out of BOFH stories to read, and want to take it to the next
level...!

